
Researcher found new type of Water known as Ice VII from Diamonds deep in Earth - bookofjoe
https://weekfacts.com/2018/03/researcher-found-new-type-water-known-ice-vii-diamonds-deep-earth/
======
eesmith
duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16552303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16552303)
, with plenty of Vonnegut references among the 72 comments.

------
bookofjoe
Yikes! That's awfully close to IX!

